# The secret storeroom



## buttonfactories (Nov 2, 2016)

I am unbelievably excited for the new storeroom addition to houses! I just ordered it, so I have no idea how much additional storage it gives you, but I hope it's at least the size of an additional locker


----------



## UnluckyUsagi (Nov 2, 2016)

It's SO much bigger than the regular locker


----------



## Believe (Nov 2, 2016)

There are 4 sections with 9 pages. 360 slots I think then? It's insane!


----------



## shunishu (Nov 2, 2016)

now if only we had more spaces for qr's..... -_______-;
how did they overlook that, after adding so much space in hhd?


----------



## buttonfactories (Nov 2, 2016)

Believe said:


> There are 4 sections with 9 pages. 360 slots I think then? It's insane!



This. Changes. Everything.


----------



## furbyq (Nov 2, 2016)

I am unreasonably excited for this new feature! 360 slots!! Of course I'll probably fill them up in one day. xD


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 2, 2016)

furbyq said:


> I am unreasonably excited for this new feature! 360 slots!! Of course I'll probably fill them up in one day. xD



For us hoarders, it's never enough. I'm going to try to keep every fish and insect in my closet now.


----------



## furbyq (Nov 2, 2016)

You're totally right, but hopefully I can keep enough space clear to really make use of catching bugs on the island. Can you imagine filling that thing up with island bugs and then selling them? So much money!


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Nov 2, 2016)

furbyq said:


> You're totally right, but hopefully I can keep enough space clear to really make use of catching bugs on the island. Can you imagine filling that thing up with island bugs and then selling them? So much money!



OMG. Gamechanger! My house is right next to the docks (just up the cliff).


----------



## stitchmaker (Nov 2, 2016)

Yeah.  That extra space will be handy for Harvest Day.  I don't have space in my museum and wasn't sure what I was going to do with the stuff.


----------



## mintellect (Nov 2, 2016)

Awesome, this is great news because I hoard everything.


----------



## hoodathotit (Nov 2, 2016)

It's never enough. I am a major league packrat...(IRL also)


----------



## furbyq (Nov 2, 2016)

Yeah two hours and my storeroom is already full. RIP my bug dreams, lol.


----------



## creamyy (Nov 2, 2016)

There is an insane amount of storage space. it's unbelievable~!


----------



## Believe (Nov 2, 2016)

Im guessing you can get the secret storage on other characters as well? If so that's like.. 1.2k more items to hold


----------



## watercolorwish (Nov 2, 2016)

um how do we get it?


----------



## iovis (Nov 2, 2016)

You have to have a 2nd floor & visit tom nook to get the upgrade!


----------



## Auri1898 (Nov 2, 2016)

Not to mention the amount of already available storage. With this the lockers and the letter storage system, we are going to have so much storage!!!!!!!! I'm super excited.


----------



## watercolorwish (Nov 2, 2016)

NO GOD DAMN IT I SOLD MY GEM COLLECTION TODAY BECAUSE THEY WERE FILLING UP MY BEACH UGH **** I WISH I KNEW ABOUT THIS THERE GOES LIKE 100 ****ING GEMS


----------



## kayleee (Nov 2, 2016)

Bout to buy so many turnips


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Nov 2, 2016)

Thank goodness! Finally I can properly store everything I have stocked in my forum shop (when it's actually open)!


----------

